# Best 10" woofer for SQ & Horn Manufacturer



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I am starting my next build. It is for a new center channel. The one I have is good it's not adequate to match my new mains.

This center will contain (2) 10" woofers for use within the range of 150hz to 5000hz or somwhere in that range. I will also utilize a JBL D2 1.5" compression driver, and it's the best comp driver i have ever heard. 

I am a big fan of JBL but I don't believe the have a 10" woofer I can get that's currently in production except Selenium. 

What do y'all think of Selenium woofers? What in your opinion is the best sounding 10" woofer for SQ within the range I stated above?

Thanks guys...


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Hi slyons

1) There is no such thing as best ___ (except loudspeaker manufacturers, where "Soundfield" can be inserted).
2) I'm guessing typo and you meant 500hz, not 5000??
3) For any reasonable "opinion"/suggestion for "best SQ" and application, a lot more info would be required....
...such as sealed design? Enclosure size? Power handling limits? Desired system impedance/sensitivity? Weight matter (neo vs ferrite)? etc, etc.
Lots of good 10s out there...and there are ways to get whichever (current) JBL 10 you wished.

cheers


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

The box design, im open to, probably vented. Its 500hz to 5000khz. 8ohm woofer. 300 watts cont. 

The question is more about peoples opinions than any real determination on design, thats later. 

I'm leaning towards... 

http://www.parts-express.com/selenium-10mb3p-10-woofer---midbass--264-440


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

slyons said:


> The box design, im open to, probably vented. Its 500hz to 5000khz. 8ohm woofer. 300 watts cont.


You certainly wouldn't need vented for 500hz low end....and you want 5k extension using a coax D2 capable of 800hz XO??? That makes no sense...and dual 10s, especially separated by a horn, will produce lots of very audible lobing.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

The D2's reach down to 400hz up to 20k+. My current set up is a D2 hp @ 630hz all the way up (no lp filter) with eq assist (hp shelf w/ +3.5db at 4k & + 7db at 10k) to help the natural horn drop off. My JBL 2262hpl has a hp 60hz and an lp @1k. It sounds amazing. 

I don't understand your points of contention. I would use vented for gain purposes not low freq reproduction. Lobing? Not sure what that is.


P.S. I think you misunderstood me. The woofer will be used for 500hz to 5000khz and the D2 will be the same as above. Of course that range is subject to change with taste & preference while tuning in room.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

I looking for peoples opinion on their favorite 10" midbass - midrange woofers. So I can review and choose something for my next build.


----------



## slyons (Sep 17, 2012)

Aj,

I did a little research on lobing. This will be an MTM but I will be utilizing a horn in lieu of a tweeter. Does the horn eliminate the lobing effect. This set up will look like the picture below with the JBL D2 in the middle and a 10" woofers flanking it.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

As a speaker builder, you can use free, indispensable programs like edge to simulate your mock ups.
Dual 10 mtm center (approx 36" w x 12" h)
On axis

Off axis
 
You would be well advised to keep the D2 high passed around 800hz...and the dual 10's low passed around 800hz.

cheers


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive been using MOREL woofers in all my DIY projects the last 2 years... Excellent SQ 

All on PartsExpress

Also consider using the DAYTON PT2C-8 as a tweeter ... Its a SQ that has to be experienced to be believed for $49


----------

